# Auger/impeller won't shut off



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello all. Just picked up a new Deluxe 28 this weekend. Put different skids on it, checked all the fluids and started it up. It seems to run great, but the auger/impeller are constantly on even when nothing is engaged and Im standing away from the controls. The auger/impeller lever doesn't seem to activate anything. Not sure what is going on. Anyone have any ideas. Is there something Im missing? Thanks.


----------



## rider1982 (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure of your exact setup, but check the linkage and make sure that it is lubricated. With the engine off and the auger lever depressed, the belt should be tight, now release the lever and the belt should be loose. If it isn't that's your issue and heck the cable, could of broke/froze.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey GWN, page 29 of your owners manual talks about adjusting the auger/impeller clutch/brake system. Since your machine is brand new, hopefully it just needs a little tweak.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, just did some reading and figured it out. The adjustment nut on the cable was snugged down way too tight. The pulley was always in contact with the belt. I backed off the adjustment nut and the pulley pulled away from the belt about 1/4 inch so I think Im good to go. In hindsight, I should have checked this first, but since this is my first Ariens (just sold my 1987 MTD) I didn't know if there was something quirky. Thanks for the help.


----------

